# Advice for Canning Turkey!



## Grymir (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Y'all!

We've got some leftover turkey, and I thought that I would can some up in my mason jars. Freezing turkey makes it, well tough and dry. Last year, I got my huge Harvest Gold Presto pressure canner, and have done some tomatoes in it. I'm ready to take the plunge and try canning some turkey. The guide book says 10 pounds pressure for 75 minutes.

What I am asking is -

How does it turn out?
Any advice?


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Nov 28, 2008)

I have pressure-cooker canned turkey stock with chopped up turkey in it, and it turned out fabulous. It was homemade soup, all ready to go. When we were ready for lunch, all we had to do was add some vegs, cook for a bit and eat. It was very good. As long as you are going to be adding some type of liquid to it before pressure canning - preferably broth or stock, you will probably be happy with the result. There are lots of sites that can give you step by step instructions, if that will help. Also there is a slight difference in pounds of pressure you process at, depending on the altitude where you live. There are charts that help you figure it out.

Presto®: Pressure Canning: Meat and Poultry

Canning Your Leftover Turkey


----------



## Grymir (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's your chance to get your 2 cents in on my frugal living. In a few hours, it is predetermined that I will fully immerse my turkey and give it a reverential headcovering, as it can't lift up 'holy' hands anymore. The poor turkey lamented that it can't invite gays to church anymore. It spent it's last hour critiquing Mathew Henry, but doesn't want to be trampled to death in the fridge as alot of leftovers rush in to find a space.


Shameless Bump!


----------

